
Mozilla staff insist on removing referer warnings from docs - marichards
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/a$compare?locale=en-US&to=1419235&from=1419041
======
marichards
I'm tired of complaining to companies about microtargeting on their websites
or security failings like leaking reset passwords. There's a serious knowledge
gap between how businesses think the web works and how it actually does and
referer is a serious problem. Mozilla seem to want to teach people how to
write bad websites first that adopt anchor or image tags without explaining
what the referer does, only to leave it as a note later in the page that they
need to read up elsewhere to find out about it. Essentially, Firefox (and
other browsers) aren't designed for privacy and I wouldn't mind that so much
if they could be open and upfront in teaching developers that problem... The
world is full of flaws and sometimes we need "wet floor" signs before we take
a step, not afterwards. Can someone else take it from here.

------
marichards
Sadly, they removed this too. [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/im...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/img$compare?locale=en-US&to=1419222&from=1419039)

To whoever restored the anchor element doc, thanks, I hope it stays there or
they suggest a better alternative.

